# Android Game Projekt



## dermob (13. Okt 2012)

Hallo, 


Ich bin auf der suche nach jemanden der die Lust besitzt mit mir ein kleines Mobile Game u entwickeln ich selber bin aber kein Programmierer sondern 2D und 3D Grafiker, und habe professionell in der Spielebranche gearbeitet. 

Ich möchte hier auch betonen das es sich um ein Hobby Projekt handel und auch eher als kleines Projekt zu sehen ist. 

es gibt noch kein Konzept sheed, denn ohne Professionelle hilfe im Programmierbereich ist es nicht möglich zu wissen was umgesetzt werde könnte und was nicht. 

Ich hoffe es findet sich jemand der genausoviel lust hat wie ich ein kleines aber feines Android spiel zu entwickeln. 


DerMob 


(PS. ich hoffe es ist hier nicht die falsche Kategorie wenn ja dann den Post bitte umsetzen)


----------



## Noctarius (13. Okt 2012)

Was genau stellst du dir denn vor? Bin zwar Gameserver Developer aber das macht ja nichts ;-)


----------



## dermob (13. Okt 2012)

So schnell eine Antwort das hätte ich ja nicht gedacht  


Nun wie ich schon schrieb ist noch kein Konzept entwickelt, was mir jedoch in den sinn kam war ein kleiner  Space Shooter, vorzugsweise in 3D, Ich bin ein alter Fan von Conflict Freespace und habe es vor einigen Tagen mal aus meinem Schrank gezogen und angefangen zu spielen  dabei ist mir die Idee gekommen sowas in der Richtung für Android zu entwickeln, der vorteil bei solchen 3D Spielen ist, man hat nicht so viel Arbeit mit Animationen, und Leveldesign. Also in meinen Augen ein Projekt was nicht zu groß werden würde. Jedenfalls nach meiner Sicht der Dinge. Aber es ist natürlich noch alles offen in welche Richtung es gehen könnte  

Aber ich möchte mit einem Programmierer mich da gerne Austauschen und mit ihm zusammen ein Konzept entwickeln   falls du Interesse hast würde ich mich freuen. 


DerMob


----------



## Noctarius (13. Okt 2012)

Also wie gesagt, ich bin Backend- / Gameserver-Developer, dass heißt ein 2D Game bekomm ich noch zusammen gefrickelt (musste ich auch für meine Einstellung damals machen) aber mit 3D hab ich keine Erfahrung.


----------



## dermob (13. Okt 2012)

Hallo  


Ich als nicht Programmierer kann natürlich den unterschied von 2d und 3D nicht bewerten. 
Ich hatte auch daran gedacht eine Opensource Engine zu nutzen. 
Ich weiss natürlich nicht wie aufwändig es wäre um dich im 3D bereich fitter zu machen  aber vielleicht kennst du noch jemanden der damit Erfahrung hat ?  3 bis 4 Leute hatte ich für das Projekt eingeplant natürlich sind auch 5 gerne gesehen  


Grüße 

DerMob


----------



## Noctarius (13. Okt 2012)

Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass die meisten Java Engines auf Android nicht ohne weiteres laufen werden oder kennst du da zufällig eine wo das mit dran steht, dass es geht?


----------



## Network (13. Okt 2012)

Da hätte ich schonmal generell Interesse.
Bin selber gerade für Android bereits ein Spiel am entwickeln, weiss nicht wo es noch hinführt, ist nen kleines Weltraumstrategiespiel. Als Entwickler hat man ja immer das Problem, dass es einem an Grafikern fehlt. Und die Entwicklungszeit sich ewig in die ferne dadurch zieht bis man das Interesse verliert.

In vielen Grafikerforen wird man dann auch gleich herausbegleitet wenn man nach einem (Hobby)Grafiker in dem Bereich sucht.


Eine Engine ist denke ich, generell nicht schlecht. Besonderst eine Darstellungsengine mit der man möglichst einfach Objekte mit Licht und Schatten darstellen kann, sowie ganz ganz wichtig Collision-Detection, was der Hölle entspricht, wenn man es selber programmieren will.
Gibt ein paar anscheinend gute, habe sie selber noch nie ausprobiert.

An sich muss man aber auch sagen, OpenGL ES ist nicht gerade leistungsfähig.
Es gibt einen Grund warum Grafikkarten in Computern so groß sind im Vergleich zu einem Smartphone das nur einen Grafikchip hat.

Network


----------



## dermob (13. Okt 2012)

Ja ich hatte da eine im Auge.  jMonkeyEngine 3.0 | Java OpenGL Game Engine  kannst es dir ja mal anschauen  und sagen was du von hälst.


dermob


----------



## Network (13. Okt 2012)

Ich antworte dafür einfach mal: Steht nichts von Android auf den ersten Blick und ist mir auch nicht bekannt, dass diese damit arbeitet.

Android -> OpenGL ES (ca. OpenGL 1.1)
Computer -> OpenGL 3.0/4.0 (Funktioniert ganz anderst)
Das Java auf Android läuft ist so prinzipiell garnicht mal so falsch, nur unterscheiden sich die Java-Versionen schon ein kleines Stück.


----------



## dermob (13. Okt 2012)

Ich bin mir natürlich nicht zu 100% sicher aber ich habe gelesen das es für Android funktioniert 
jMonkeyEngine - MobileGameEngines.com 
gibt auch eine App für android 


derMob


----------



## dermob (13. Okt 2012)

Huch habe deinen ersten Beitrag total überlesen @Network.  Super ist ja schon mal Interesse hast, und ja die 3d Grafiker sind manchmal sehr eigen  aber Programmierer auch nicht weniger, bin auch überrascht das mein Aufruf hier auf positive weise aufgenommen wurde... Hoffe das man vielleicht zusammen kommt und zusammen was kleines entwickeln kann  


DerMob


----------



## Noctarius (13. Okt 2012)

Och generell wieso nicht  Aber ich wäre halt eher Backend-technisch dabei ^^


----------



## Network (14. Okt 2012)

Eine direktere Kommunikation wäre vieleicht nicht ohne Vorteil...
Mein Vorschlag wäre Skype

Net


----------



## Noctarius (14. Okt 2012)

Kein Problem


----------



## dermob (15. Okt 2012)

Ja ich wäre auch für Skype ich schick euch über pn meinen skype namen


----------



## AngryDeveloper (16. Okt 2012)

Ich kann zum entwickeln von Games (neben JMonkeyEngine) LibGDX empfehlen: libgdx - Android/HTML5/desktop game development framework - Google Project Hosting

Bei JMonkeyEngine weiß ich nämlich nicht, wie die Unterstützung für Android aussieht, aber bei LibGDX ist die ziemlich gut.


----------

